# Sage Dual Boiler + Gaggia Classic Bottomless Portafilter



## MarkHB (Jun 12, 2020)

Just a quick post to let anyone with a Sage Dual Boiler know that a Gaggia Classic bottomless portafilter will work with the machine. I bought this one: https://www.happydonkey.co.uk/product/gaggia-bottomless/. It works 100%, just a little tighter and the handle won't be centred when in place. It probably won't work with an Oracle as the grinder is in the way.


----------

